# How much gas does your pontoon boat use?



## big-john

To those of you who own pontoon boats :In a full day of running around the lake how much gas does your pontoon boats use ?

I know there are a lot of variables, I'm just looking for a good average and I don't have a clue how much they use.

A friend of a friend offered to take me out with them next week and I want to at least pay for the gas and bait so I'm just trying to figure out a fair amount .


----------



## Sunbeam

My former 22 ft. with a 50 hp Yamaha burned about 5 gallons an hour running a top speed. That was 18 MPH by GPS.
None of the pontoons are efficient on gas. Just takes lots of power (gasoline) to push two logs through the water.


----------



## big-john

Thanks.


----------



## lx22f/c

Like you said to many variables to judge how much gas it uses. Best thing to do is if he starts off with full tanks is to fill them up when you get back and then by the bait i would think you would be good. If I'm fishing and just taking it easy getting from point a to point b my yamaha sips gas but if I'm pulling the kids around on the tube gas mileage goes out the window. Lol 


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## big-john

They seem to be real nice guys and didn't ask for anything...I'm afraid that they would refuse it if I offered. If I just hand it to them and refuse to take it back...I think I'll stand a better chance.


----------



## Danny O

I glanced at a Yamaha performance bulletin for a 90hp on a 22ft pontoon. At 15mph, it said 4.2 mpg and 3.6 gallons per hour. At 3mph, it said 7.5 mpg and 0.4 gph. I'd guess $20 would work depending on your movement and activities (jigging in one place, trolling around, or pulling each other in a tube :biggrin.


----------



## big-john

I'm gonna buy bait and give them $40-50 ...thanks for the responses.


----------



## Git$um

With my 60 horsepower motor, 10-12 gallons would be plenty.


----------



## Gofish2day

I usually pay for gas in the truck and others pay for gas in the boat. Gas in the truck to Livingston is 1/2 tank or $40 each trip. Gas in the boat which I ask others to pay is usually about $30 for a trolling trip and can be $10 for a jigging trip. Usually I take two guests. The boat gas is always a better deal.

Remember B.O.A.T = break out another thousand. Your getting the better deal. Smile and go fishing.

Amazing the people who complain about paying for the boat gas. Those are the ones I don't ask to go again.


----------

